# Top Gear America "Flying Coupe DeVille" (S01E03, 12/5/2010, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, let's get it out of the way: Star in a Reasonably Priced Car (Big Star, Small Car) is rubbish on this version. It's duller than dishwater, and the hosts can't interview worth a darn... especially Adam Ferrara, who is quite possibly the world's worst interviewer. I have never been more bored than I have been watching this version's SIARPC.

That said: this episode proved to me they need to completely replace it with a weekly news segment, at least until they can get a host that can interview worth a darn.

But of course, the whole episode was really dedicated to the cheap car challenge, and that was actually quite good. While Top Gear UK has done more than their share of cheap car challenges, they actually were able to come up with some new twists to incorporate into this, enough that I would actually consider this Top Gear US's first truly original segment.

Tanner, of course, is making the other hosts look like absolute fools with how well he can drive. The handbrake turn in that crappy Nissan was just beautiful, for instance. However, in a shocking reversal from previous weeks, watching Adam throw that Caddy around was amazing... then watching it on the offroad track was a thing of beauty.

Thinking ahead, if they renew the show and decide to make changes to the hosts, I think Tanner should stick around, just for how good he can drive. I still think they need someone a bit more seasoned, someone who can really be a "lead" host and who can hold down the interview segments. Really, they need to replace both Adam and Rutledge, but I think I'd replace Adam first of the two.

The show isn't as good as the original... but it is getting better as it goes along, and hopefully when the show goes into the off-season in a while, they'll make some adjustments and it'll be better yet.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

They have to keep Rutledge around. He is the sane level headed huge gear head. Pretty much James May's roll on TGUK.

Tanner needs to go as there are currently 1 too many race drivers. Adam needs to go as he just sucks. Half it time it seems that he that day of filming was the first time he ever sat behind the wheel of a car. Replace Adam with any writer from Jalopnik or Autoblog. Tanner should be replaced by Chris Titus.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Big Star/Small Car - yup, duller than toast.

The news segment didn't really do it for me either, not bad, but not good.

Cheap Car Challenge: Good stuff. Very entertaining. I disagree with your comment that it contained anything 'original' in it, but that's irrelevant. Cloned challenges from the UK version can be just as entertaining...

I think they need to keep Adam - he's the most energetic of the bunch. Without him, I fear the hosts energy levels will fall flat again...

-Ken


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'd be happy if they dropped the star interview segment on TG (no matter what country it's coming from) and spend more time on cars. I FFF through it every time.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'd be happy if they dropped the star interview segment on TG (no matter what country it's coming from) and spend more time on cars. I FFF through it every time.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> They have to keep Rutledge around. He is the sane level headed huge gear head. Pretty much James May's roll on TGUK.
> 
> Tanner needs to go as there are currently 1 too many race drivers. Adam needs to go as he just sucks. Half it time it seems that he that day of filming was the first time he ever sat behind the wheel of a car. Replace Adam with any writer from Jalopnik or Autoblog. Tanner should be replaced by Chris Titus.


They need to lose Adam, the other two have roles. Rutledge actually knows something about mechanics, and they need at least one person who actually knows how to drive and that's Tanner. Adam was supposed to be Jeremy but he can't pull it off.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I only watched half the episode before going off to bed. I am also enjoying the old car challenge. 

I was wondering to myself if I would like this show more if I had never seen the UK version. The UK hosts are just so good together. I've also watched the Australian version and the hosts there are a bore as well. I do like the US version more than the Aussie one.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> Tanner needs to go as there are currently 1 too many race drivers.


One too many? There is only one (unless you are including The Stig).

Tanner Foust: drifting champion
Rutledge Wood: NASCAR analyst (note: I don't know that he actually has any race experience)
Adam Ferrara: comedian


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> One too many? There is only one (unless you are including The Stig).
> 
> Tanner Foust: drifting champion
> Rutledge Wood: NASCAR analyst (note: I don't know that he actually has any race experience)
> Adam Ferrara: comedian


I took that as a sarcastic remark meaning they don't need Tanner. I disagree, at the core, this is a car show, they need at least one guy for now who can really put a car through the paces. In the short run, that leaves out the other two completely as both car barely keep the car in a straight line much less drive the heck out of one like they do on the BBC version. Tanner, with his racing and drifting work, clearly knows how to run a car right up to the edge of the envelope and a bit past if needed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I took that as a sarcastic remark meaning they don't need Tanner. I disagree, at the core, this is a car show, they need at least one guy for now who can really put a car through the paces. In the short run, that leaves out the other two completely as both car barely keep the car in a straight line much less drive the heck out of one like they do on the BBC version. Tanner, with his racing and drifting work, clearly knows how to run a car right up to the edge of the envelope and a bit past if needed.


It's hard to tell with the other two what their driving skill is. I mean, Rutledge was able to throw the Aston Martin around pretty well... but then again on this episode, he couldn't even remotely do anything resembling a handbrake turn. On the other hand, Adam couldn't do any of the drifting stuff, but suddenly on this episode he made that Cadillac look magnificent.

Still, Tanner clearly beats the pants off both of them, full stop.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> .. but then again on this episode, he couldn't even remotely do anything resembling a handbrake turn.


I'm too lazy to look up the T-Bird, but I'd be surprised if it had a handbrake. The Caddy for sure wouldn't have one. Heck, some American cars have had e-brakes that you had to pump several times to engage. Then there's the whole automatic transmission thing, no stomping on the clutch possible.

I didn't see view inside the cars, but I can't imagine trying to do the turn in the Cadillac by throwing the car into neutral via the column, stomping on the e-brake on the floor while bending over and holding the lever up to release once spun around, only to drag the column shifter back into drive and stomp on the gas. I can't even imagine the real Stig pulling that one off smoothly.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

While it would be nice if the hosts could all drive, it's more important that they have some personality. Tanner seems to be the only one comfortable in front of the camera. For a comedian, Ferrara might be the most boring person in the world. Rutledge I don't know yet. He could be the U.S. version of Capt. Slow. They really need to replace Ferrara with someone strong. The original proposed casting of Adam Corolla would have been a much better choice.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Feh, the whole effort stinks. I've yet to see a US version of a hit BBC show be anything close to worthwhile. Hopefully it'll die a quick ratings death.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Top Gear is a car show at the very least. At its core, its a buddy comedy.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Idearat said:


> I'm too lazy to look up the T-Bird, but I'd be surprised if it had a handbrake. The Caddy for sure wouldn't have one. Heck, some American cars have had e-brakes that you had to pump several times to engage. Then there's the whole automatic transmission thing, no stomping on the clutch possible.
> 
> I didn't see view inside the cars, but I can't imagine trying to do the turn in the Cadillac by throwing the car into neutral via the column, stomping on the e-brake on the floor while bending over and holding the lever up to release once spun around, only to drag the column shifter back into drive and stomp on the gas. I can't even imagine the real Stig pulling that one off smoothly.


I don't know about that version of T-bird, but I test drove the version that came after that, and it had one of those parking brakes where you push it all the way to the floor to engage, and press it again to fully disengage.

My dad's '78 Caddy had parking brakes that automatically released when the car is taken out of Park. I don't recall if they released if applied while the tranny is in Drive.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I was wondering to myself if I would like this show more if I had never seen the UK version.


If I had never seen the UK version I think I would have watched the first US version and never watched another. But having seen the other I keep thinking the format has potential and might get better.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesda said:


> Top Gear is a car show at the very least. At its core, its a buddy comedy.


This...:up:


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Didn't the first show preview clips from the first ten shows? If so, they won't make major changes until those in the can have run.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jon J said:


> Didn't the first show preview clips from the first ten shows? If so, they won't make major changes until those in the can have run.


Yeah, I wouldn't expect any changes until this season is over.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

RonDawg said:


> My dad's '78 Caddy had parking brakes that automatically released when the car is taken out of Park. I don't recall if they released if applied while the tranny is in Drive.


I had a '65 Fleetwood that released that way. And, if you applied the parking brake while in gear, it would not stay engaged on its own.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

janry said:


> I had a '65 Fleetwood that released that way. And, if you applied the parking brake while in gear, it would not stay engaged on its own.


In this case, that would be useful. To do a handbrake turn, you initiate the turn, crank ( step on, in this case) the brake and hold on while the back comes around. The problem would be one like my CTS where the parking brake locks.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

wkearney99 said:


> Feh, the whole effort stinks. I've yet to see a US version of a hit BBC show be anything close to worthwhile. Hopefully it'll die a quick ratings death.


The Office. I was a huge fan of the UK show, and poo-pooed the US show when it came along. However, the US show, to its credit, quickly found its own voice and grew less dependent on following the storylines of the original.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

All In The Family and Sanford and Sons were both very successful adaptations of U.K. programs, although admittedly, I never saw either of originals.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I haven't watched any of these eps - it's exactly the type of show I would watch during the summer when nothing else is on - but I wonder if Adam Carolla would come back after this first season was over. He was originally supposed to be on the show but was filming a pilot for NBC (which was not picked up), and they wouldn't let him also shoot this show at the same time.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> One too many? There is only one (unless you are including The Stig).
> 
> Tanner Foust: drifting champion
> Rutledge Wood: NASCAR analyst (note: I don't know that he actually has any race experience)
> Adam Ferrara: comedian


I am including the Stig. None of the guys on the UK show are race drivers. They have put a few laps in under competition, but not for racing's sake, but for the shows sake.

If you look at UK hosts, they have the outspoken one, his like personality foil, and his dissimilar personality foil. With the current USsetup, they have just the dissimilar personality foil (Rutledge) but none are outspoken.

Jeremy knows how to drive but mostly how to hoon. Same with Richard. James knows how to drive, and could hoon if he didn't actually respect the cars so much. Tanner can hoon, but he's got the onscreen personality of a gerbil. Rutledge can hoon. Adam is probably still on his learners permit and a bit blander then mashed potatoes at the old folks home.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

"hoon" ?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Hooning is basically horsing around.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> I am including the Stig. None of the guys on the UK show are race drivers. They have put a few laps in under competition, but not for racing's sake, but for the shows sake.
> 
> If you look at UK hosts, they have the outspoken one, his like personality foil, and his dissimilar personality foil. With the current USsetup, they have just the dissimilar personality foil (Rutledge) but none are outspoken.


I completely disagree with this characterization. None of them are remotely similar which is what makes it work.

Jeremy is the buffoon everyone makes fun of.

James may is the meticulous guy who gets it done but in his own sweet time.

Richard is the little guy who gets along by using humor.

It's a great mix. BTW, I think that regardless of their backgrounds, all have learned to drive very well. Not professional race quality but way better than most of us could do. That may yet happen with the US presenters but it's gonna take a while.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not saying much but episode 2 was better than 1. I did like the old car challenge. However, couldn't they spring a few bucks to license the Bottle Rockets song "Thousand Dollar Car"?

Thousand dollar car it ain't worth nothin'
Thousand dollar car it ain't worth ****.
Might as well take your $1000,
and set fire to it.
$1000 car ain't worth a dime,
You lose your $1000 every time.
Oh why did I ever buy,
a $1000 car.
$1000 car is gonna let you down,
More than it's ever gonna get you around.
Replace your gaskets and paint over your rust,
You'll still end up with something that you'll never trust.
$1000 car's life was through,
'bought 50,000 miles 'fore it got to you.
Oh why did I ever buy,
a $1000 car.
A $1000 car ain't even gonna roll,
til you throw at least another thousand in the hole.
Sink your money in it, and there you are
the owner of a 2,000 dollar 1,000 dollar car.
(guitar solo)
If you've only got a $1000.
You ought to just buy a good guitar.
Learn how to play it it'll take you farther,
than any old $1000 car.
If a $1000 car was truly worth a damn,
then why would anybody ever spend ten grand.
Oh why did I ever buy,
a thousand dollar car.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

TGUSA definitely lack the driving defined personalities of TGUK, but this challenge was fun. My wife was LOL at the Caddy on the motoX course and the inevitable bent frame.

Adam lacks all charisma and auto insight and could just go away. Tanner and Rutledge have the insight to be great second bananas, but not the charisma to lead.

Chris Titus...a gear head with attitude and a mouth. Hire him NOW as the lead


----------



## cerealwithmilk (Dec 11, 2010)

So I was watching the travel channel after reading this thread, and I think I realized someone who would be a great host. Even though he doesn't know much about cars, I think Anthony Bourdain would be perfect.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

cerealwithmilk said:


> So I was watching the travel channel after reading this thread, and I think I realized someone who would be a great host. Even though he doesn't know much about cars, I think Anthony Bourdain would be perfect.


Tony is not a bad pick to be the American Clarkson. They're both incessantly snarky and very funny. They would have to bleep about 25% of everything he says.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Episode two was SO good, they gave me hope.

Ep 3 was really awful. Ugh.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wkearney99 said:


> Feh, the whole effort stinks. I've yet to see a US version of a hit BBC show be anything close to worthwhile. Hopefully it'll die a quick ratings death.


Have you never seen "The Office"?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Episode two was SO good, they gave me hope.
> 
> Ep 3 was really awful. Ugh.


Are you sure you don't mean Ep 4? Cause Ep 4 yesterday was really awful...

Amongst other issues, they have GOT to get someone with a little more enthusiasm to narrate the laps. It's a Power Lap, not a book report!

-Ken


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I gave it a decent shot, far more than it deserved, but season pass deleted. I don't have any problems falling asleep at night, so I don't need it for that.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

My girlfriend and I watched it and I'm getting close to deleting the SP. She said it was not funny at all. She Loves the UK version. 

The hosts have no chemistry and are boring as hell. Even the Stig on this seems to lack the attitude and coolness of the original.

The play by play of the laps both the Stig's and the star are putting me to sleep. It's like they are over-explaining the parts of the track.


----------

